
Popularity of keyword “recession” on Google for the past 12 months - iamspoilt
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?geo=US&q=recession
======
joncrane
This displays a lot of interesting characteristics, but I wish I could explore
the data further. For example, zoom in on the 4 years leading up to 2008, then
compare to the 4 years leading up to today.

Also interesting is that the data is clearly cyclical on an annual pattern.
Look at the last 5 years for evidence of that.

------
test6554
It's hard to tell whether one should hoard cash in preparation for a recession
or buy property in preparation for inflation.

